# What kind of topping/icing is that?



## Merar (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Can someone please tell me any idea of how the white topping up was done in this cake? 
IMG-20130308-00753d.jpg Picture

Not the chocolate part drizziling  over the cake but the marbled part. The marble effect I think was done  with caramel, I know it can be hard to be determine through a photo but I  think this kind of glazing isn't really uncommon. It is not sticky but rather very smooth Anyone has any idea?  Thanks in advance you guys!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2013)

Here are some site addresses that give the how to:
1. How to Make Marble Effect Icing - YouTube
2.http://sweetopia.net/2010/04/how-to-marble-royal-icing/

I'd imagine that if a buttercream frosting was heated until very soft, and was spread quickly, you could place dolops of icing on the cake, and run a toothpick through them and around the cake.  The icing would flow and smooth out, giving you a very shiny, and colorful marble effect.  But this is just an educated guess.  Try it with cheap, canned icing on a piece of parchment paper before trying it on a cake.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 11, 2013)

Those are good ideas, Chief, but I don't think the layer in the OP's picture is either fondant or royal icing.  I am thinking more like an icing sugar glaze or marzipan.  With marzipan, I would knead in a little bit of marzipan coloured with brown into the regular colour, much like the video about the fondant - make sure you get an even streak and don't knead it in too much or it will be all one colour.

If you are doing a glaze (which it looks more likely to me), I would mix icing sugar with water to a thick but slightly fluid consistency, then gently stir in some melted chocolate with a knife, then pour it on the cake and smooth, trying not to blend in the chocolate too much.  You can basically do it until you have the effect you want.  Scrap of any from the sides of the cake and cake plate that you don't want.

Hope that helps


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 11, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Those are good ideas, Chief, but I don't think the layer in the OP's picture is either fondant or royal icing.  I am thinking more like an icing sugar glaze or marzipan.  With marzipan, I would knead in a little bit of marzipan coloured with brown into the regular colour, much like the video about the fondant - make sure you get an even streak and don't knead it in too much or it will be all one colour.
> 
> If you are doing a glaze (which it looks more likely to me), I would mix icing sugar with water to a thick but slightly fluid consistency, then gently stir in some melted chocolate with a knife, then pour it on the cake and smooth, trying not to blend in the chocolate too much.  You can basically do it until you have the effect you want.  Scrap of any from the sides of the cake and cake plate that you don't want.
> 
> Hope that helps



My first thought was glaze, and I began searching the web.  I didn't find any marble glaze techniques, and so went with the fondant or buttercream.  I would think a white chocolate ganache might work as well.  Again, you would use the piping tube to place dollops, or lines over the base layer, and drag a toothpick or knife through the ganache to achieve the marbling.  With a bit of light touch, you could use the flat side of an icing spreader to blend colors into each other.

Do you have a recipe for a suitable glaze for what you suggest?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Merar (Mar 12, 2013)

Actually my thought is also a glaze done by powdered sugar, water or milk and I guess gelatine too because as you can see it is firm, the marbling I think was done by caramel sauce I tried it at home and effect was similar but I need to know how the glazing was done. I tried to experiment at home and it came close but the final shape was sticky and not shiny like this one. It is not fondant or marzipan I ate it so I know it is not, this thing was sweet and as you can see the texture is not quite the same.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry I didn't get back to this sooner.

I would use 2 cups of icing sugar, 1 teaspoon vanilla and 2 - 3 tablespoons of water.  Start with a smaller amount of water and blend until smooth, adding enough water too blend but not make it too thin.  It will harden slightly on the cake.  Drizzle some melted semisweet chocolate (or unset ganache) into it and swirl very gently with a knife or fork.  Pour the whole thing on the cake and if needed use a knife to swirl the chocolate a little more.  Leave to set and drizzle more chocolate over the whole thing.

You can use lemon juice or milk instead of water, though I don't think the lemon would go with all that chocolate.


----------



## Merar (Mar 12, 2013)

I tried the powdered sugar with cream, and another time with water, and another with the egg white. The end result is always sticky and not smoothly shiny as this one. 

Any ideas you guys?


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 12, 2013)

In all my years with cake, a glaze with the right consistency should give a smooth shiny surface.  

But there is one other option and maybe I should have mentioned it from the start but I thought it might be more difficult to get your marbled affect.  That is Poured Fondant.  You can easily substitute regular vanilla extract for the almond if you like as you are not necessarily looking for a true white.  

To best marble this without affecting the layers below, I would place a peice of wax or parchment paper in the bottom of the same size pan you used for the cake.  Pour your fondant into the pan, drizzle with melted chocolate and swirl with a knife.  Put it in the fridge to set and when solid remove carefully from the pan, turn over onto the cake and remove the paper.  A sheet of acetate is what I would use professionally, and if you can find that you will get a better surface.

Quick Pour Fondant Icing

Poured fondant can be tricky to work with.  But I am sure that is what they have used.  It is also very sweet tasting because of the icing sugar and corn syrup - it is mainly for looks.


----------



## Merar (Mar 12, 2013)

Poured fondant? hmmmm, does it look like it in the photo? I don't have experience with it but it is a good guess I have to say. But I am gonna check it for sure! THANKS LPBeier


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 12, 2013)

It's not totally a guess - I have been in cake decorating for about 10 years 

http://www.thebakingpan.com/recipes/fondant/images/poured-fondant.jpg

http://ohmysugarhigh.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/petit-fours-with-poured-fondant.jpg

You can find other versions which call for making a sugar syrup and are probably more shiny but also harder to master.

I hope this all gets you to where you want.


----------



## Merar (Mar 13, 2013)

I went all the way and bought it. I tried to make poured fondant at home (recipe I got from the internet, not sure if it was successful), If you see the cake you notice that the topping is a cover by itself and be removed as a blanket, would a poured fondant do that? The one I just made was denser and sticks to whats beneath. 

IMG-20130313-00762.jpg Picture


----------



## Oldvine (Mar 13, 2013)

It's a cake you bought?  Can you ask the simple question "What is the frosting on that cake?"   You would not be asking for the recipe, just inquiring what the name of the stuff is.   If they give it a name, tracking a recipe would be easier.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 13, 2013)

Asking them would be the best choice but I am sure you will find it is either some type of fondant or (does it have an almond taste?) marzipan. There is nothing more I can give on this topic.


----------



## Merar (Mar 14, 2013)

This is a cafe, they don't know! LOL come on you guys give me more credit than that I search for recipes wherever I go but unfortunately almost impossible to track down the source.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 14, 2013)

i think i found what you're looking for, merar, but i'm not able to get the link to work.  your topping looks just like the hard, smooth topping that is used to make napoleons.
look up under 'napoleon topping white' and then the title with 'moroccan' in it.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you Vitauta.  You have helped me to make MY point.  You are absolutely correct, it is like the topping on a Napoleon.  Mille-feuille - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Merar, please read the text on this link where it says "Alternatively the top is glazed with icing or fondant in alternating white (icing) and brown (chocolate) stripes, and combed."

I have made these desserts many times in school and in catering.  I gave you a simple recipe for poured fondant, which is also basically a glaze.  It could have been a regular fondant or marzipan, but with the shine I doubted it.  I know the pastry is different to your cake, but the topping is standard. You can adjust the consistency to get the effect you want.

I hope this finally helps solve the mystery for you.


----------



## Merar (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL I LOVE YOU GUYS vitauta & LPBeier YOU ARE THE BEST!!! If I get a dessert and there is a component that I do not know *SUFFOCATING HUG FOR EACH OF YOU*


----------

